# Cool. Roomba, meet the magnetic Aquarium cleaner bot, Robosnail.



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

http://blog.aquanerd.com/2010/06/aquagenesis-robosnail-in-action.html

W


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I was wondering when someone was going to make that.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

What happens when it gets near the substrate? Or, what happens if a piece of substrate were to get between the two magnets and it kept dragging along


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> ...Or, what happens if a piece of substrate were to get between the two magnets and it kept dragging along


You would get pretty pictures all over the tank. 

W


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> You would get pretty pictures all over the tank.
> 
> W


rofl!!!....


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> What happens when it gets near the substrate? Or, what happens if a piece of substrate were to get between the two magnets and it kept dragging along


DING DING

Stupid stupid stupid idea.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Probably senses substrate like the ends of the tank. They should make it in the shape of a fish. I would like mine on a remote (like RC car) Maybe even a place to hold food on the inside of the glass and I could make my fish chase it .


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Regardless, this idiot company has automated something that takes 60 seconds to do manually. Idiotic.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Could be useful for the back of tanks that are against a wall.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

It reminds me of that super filter in Finding Nemo.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Joeee said:


> It reminds me of that super filter in Finding Nemo.


That filter was just a really crappy Penguin 200 with a laser beam


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> That filter was just a really crappy Penguin 200 with a laser beam


It looked cool. I remember when I was a kid trying to blind a goldfish with a laser pointer.

Oh what an evil child I was.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You'd probably risk blinding yourself from the spectral reflection


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I think one of these days I will grab an old crap penguin, and put an "AquaScum 3000" logo on it, and a laser beam and electronic voicebox. That would be so cool. 

W


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> You'd probably risk blinding yourself from the spectral reflection


Nope, I was an evil child but as the same time a genius child (what happened? xD). I knew that there was a maximum of 3 reflections if the light was shined in a linear fashion. I also knew that if I wore polarized sunglasses then the energy from the reflection would not be enough to do any permanent damage.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Joeee said:


> Nope, I was an evil child but as the same time a genius child (what happened? xD). I knew that there was a maximum of 3 reflections if the light was shined in a linear fashion. I also knew that if I wore polarized sunglasses then the energy from the reflection would not be enough to do any permanent damage.


Coming from the guy with a picture of pain's rinnegan eye as an avatar... makes you think.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

WiyRay said:


> Coming from the guy with a picture of pain's rinnegan eye as an avatar... makes you think.


I don't get it.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Joeee said:


> I don't get it.


*I was an evil child but as the same time a genius child (what happened? xD*



Laser beams. Eyes. Eye as avatar. Talking about laser beams.


----------

